# Grand champ



## hoatlovh (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys I placed grand champ and 2nd overall grand champ I am so happy I was so scared in the beginning but now I've won 26 shows through the months.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go you must be bursting with pride, & rightfully so!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations! What a huge accomplishment. Just to clarify, was this showmanship?


----------



## hoatlovh (Apr 27, 2013)

No it wasn't


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job!


----------

